

Doctors at Guantanamo continue to force-feed prisoners--'just following orders.' - Shinkei
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/22973263

======
Shinkei
I have commented on this previously. As a physician, I abhor this behavior and
believe that these physicians should refuse to do this.

